# مناجاة لصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح



## bant el mase7 (2 أبريل 2010)

ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح....

* إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........

* ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/1396650921.jpeg
* ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...

* ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع..... 

* ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.!!!!!. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط!!!!!!!!

​


----------



## amselim (2 أبريل 2010)

> ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.!!!!!. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط!!!!!!!!



هذة الكلمات هى الارتواء الحقيقى للمسيح الذى يعطش الى كل نفس تاتى الية لتروى ظمئة الينا نحن الخطاة الذين نحتاج الية ليروى ظمئنا الية

فليتنا لا نؤجل فنحن احوج منة للارتواء بماء الحياة الابدية الذى يهبة لنا مجانا اذا امنا بشخصة

شكراااا جزيلا لسمو الموضوع

الرب يباركك​


----------



## youhnna (2 أبريل 2010)

*جمييييييييل جدا يابنت المسيح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2010)

*رائع جداااا  اختي

شكرااااا جزيلا للتأمل الجميل

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2010)

*

شكــرا للمناجاه الجميله جدا


الرب يبارككم


كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
​*


----------



## b.barby86 (7 أبريل 2010)

:new4::36_3_11::748pf::8_8_35[1]::174xe:ا:big37:هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

تأمل جميل جدا 
شكرا على التأمل  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأمل رائع الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*صلي لأجلي...*

*شكرا لك...*


----------

